# Repossessed Hamster



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Well I have now repossessed my hamster from my parents. :s One more thing for my brother to be angry about... I had left him behind when I moved because my dog that lives with my parents (well really he's my parents' dog because they refused to let me take him so they actually bought him from me...) loved watching all of my critters. He especially loved the hamster since he's in a wire cage and Walle could smell him. I left a huge bag of bedding for the hamster and a small bag of food that would last a week. Well... Needless to say my mother has not cared for him... Every time I visited Momo (the hamster) was looking skinner and skinner... and he is a dwarf winter white hamster so they are supposed to be very round and chubby.
Earlier this week my mother told me to try to get rid of him because she forgets to take care of him and they're getting tired of the sounds he makes at night. I told her then that I would take him back, but she said "No you have too many critters already" so I told her I'd take him back until I found a home for him and she didn't want me to do that either.
I went to my parents' house today and they have let the one-week's worth of food stretch out over a month and a half. Momo is literally skin and bones. I feel so very horrible and it really upset my fiance since Momo was mostly his hamster. I took Momo with us even though my parents are now angry at me for taking him.
I feel so horrible that I trusted my parents when they said they'd take care of him.


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

I hear the same thing from my parents when i say im going to take one of my animals home with me. Im also getting ready to repo a hamster from my sister and her lil girl, she has lost interest in the hamster so im thinking about taking it home with me but ive been trying to find a better way to house her than in the tiny hamster cage she is in.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

That sucks, good on you for knowing when to ignore your parents and save your pet.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Here's some pictures of him.
He's starting to turn white for the winter... He now has little "eyebrows."


















And a picture of his cute little fluffy tail.


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

AWWWWWW. <3 He's soooo cute! lol. WHen I had hamsters they didn't like me very much.  But I was also like 12 and didn't know anything about them... It's cute that he's actually just chilling on the bed with you!


----------

